
Easy Qt Cross-Compilation on RaspberryPi with Qtrpi - synapticvoid
http://www.qtrpi.com/
======
blackflame7000
Wow literally looking for this exact thing just now and gave up to browse hn
for a bit an voila. It's quite confusing with all the devices × compilers×
qmake version combinations that could go wrong.

